# Nutritional High International Inc.



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

This recreational marijuana stock begins trading this week, anyone watching this one for a possible purchase.

See link for article:

http://business.financialpost.com/2015/03/20/pot-luck-canadas-first-recreational-marijuana-stock-set-to-begin-trading/


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Wonder how high it will jump when the initial pumpers come in claiming how many millions in sales it will reach within a few months


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

What a stupid name for a publicly traded company. Thanks for sharing, it will be fun to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> This recreational marijuana stock begins trading this week, anyone watching this one for a possible purchase.
> 
> See link for article:
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2015/03/20/pot-luck-canadas-first-recreational-marijuana-stock-set-to-begin-trading/


Filed in only a few provinces, had a CTO issued against the company during a failed IPO they tried a few years ago, and publically disclose that they are going to be paying stock promoters. I wouldn't trust it. Though I saw a client purchase shares recently through the IPO via a presidents list. Jumped up huge when it first started to trade.


----------



## guy369 (Apr 10, 2015)

I am invested in the Marijuana sector - however NHL seems like it will not be the winner.

I would suggest V.BED, solid management, along with being the only company that can import live plants

Earnings are coming out soon, and the potential growth going forward is limitless.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

it's a bit late now but NSP would be a good choice too for Hemp products.


----------



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone been keeping an eye on this one? With a vote in California this stock could get some traction.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I got in a bit late but yeah I've seen some decent gains... so far nothing beats my CGC performance in 2 years (since the bedrocan days)


----------



## Samana (Nov 18, 2016)

Stocktwits just started to notice this one: stocktwits.com/symbol/EAT-CA?q=eat.ca

And reddit.com/r/investing increasing mentions.

They look like they are in good position internationally; CAN, US, GER, etc..

Their marketing with Jimi seems solid and they partnered with CGC in 2015. I expect a correlation of future value. BULLISH!


----------

